# Lenovo Ideapad Y560 - Grafik lässt sich nicht switchen



## D3N$0 (17. Februar 2011)

*Lenovo Ideapad Y560 - Grafik lässt sich nicht switchen*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir ein Ideapad Y560 zugelegt. Alles schön und gut, Windows 7, treiber etc und 3dmark06 installiert. Habe dann 3dmark laufen lassen. Die erreichte Punktzahl von 1971 halte ich für etwas arg niedrig!? 
Wollte dann die Grafik sweitchen da allem Anschein nach die intel onboard Grafik am laufen war. Jedoch scheint dies nicht zu funktionieren. Was ich seltsam finde sit das wenn ich rechtsklick auf den Destop mache mir keine option mit "umschaltbare Grafiken konfigurieren" kommt, wie es im Hnadbuch beschrieben ist. Die betätigung des Knopfes am Laptop führt auch zu keiner Änderung 
Kann mir jemand sagen was ich falsch mache?


----------



## D3N$0 (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lenovo Ideapad Y560 - Grafik lässt sich nicht switchen*

hat sich alles geklärt, wenn man die wechselbare Grafikgeschichte nutzen will muss man die Grafiktreiber von Lenovo nehemn und nich die von AMD selbst, auch wenn die Lenovo älter sind, sonst funktioniert die Sache nie.

Hoffe ich konnte dem ein oder anderem für die Zukunft helfen


----------

